# Looking for romantic erotic rp partner (male and futas only please)



## alex.wilson (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm ok with most kinks there are a few I won't do so don't be afraid to ask
I only play anthros 
I'm not an alliterate rper but I will try
Please no u (you), no (know), etc try to keep spelling and grammar 
Mistakes and some abbreviated words are ok but please try


----------



## Komi (Oct 19, 2017)

What’s a Futa?


----------



## alex.wilson (Oct 19, 2017)

A female with both genitals


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 19, 2017)

Komi said:


> What’s a Futa?


*Futanari *(ふたなり, abbreviated as Futa) is the Japanese word for hermaphroditism, which is also used in a broader sense for androgyny.


----------

